# Begging wife spend time with me



## Nitro68 (Mar 3, 2013)

I always begging my wife to spend time together doing something fun. Like going for walk around neighborhood, going to parks, fishing in local pond, play freebie in back yard, playing board games, and etc..... Every time she always saying have house work to do. I ask her many time tell me what you want me to do and i will do it for you or help. She then said ok.. i ask her what all we have to do and then she tells me. Then after finish.. then we can do something fun together.. But it never ends up like that.. She always adding more stuff to clean even after I ask her before we started cleaning you sure thats all we have to do ? She says YES..But to make long story short.. we never end up doing anything together fun because it seems she always try to make the house work last long as possible so we never have to do anything together fun. She doesn't work and we have a 19 year old son living with us. She starts cleaning around 12pm and always finish up around 6pm to 7pm every night. Then she sits on couch and read her newspaper for couple of hours. And then she logs on laptop for a while then she goes to bed..I think she using that as a tool to get out spending time with me. I am imaging things ?


----------



## A Bit Much (Sep 14, 2011)

After reading your previous postings here, I'm thinking your wife doesn't like you at all. She's very obvious about it too.

And one other question... are you male or female? In some posts you refer to your husband and in some you refer to your wife.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/general-relationship-discussion/75681-wife-insults-me.html#post1845705

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...efuse-go-marriage-counseling.html#post1577448

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera.../70484-going-places-together.html#post1575824


----------



## Nitro68 (Mar 3, 2013)

A Bit Much said:


> After reading your previous postings here, I'm thinking your wife doesn't like you at all. She's very obvious about it too.
> 
> And one other question... are you male or female? In some posts you refer to your husband and in some you refer to your wife.


Hi Bit... i am male.. one of those post the wife use my account to post her question on. I was afraid to hear that she doesnt like me at all


----------



## A Bit Much (Sep 14, 2011)

Nitro68 said:


> Hi Bit... i am male.. one of those post the wife use my account to post her question on. I was afraid to hear that she doesnt like me at all


Oh I see.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Nitro...if your wife has asked you to go to MC with her and you refuse, why would you think she would want to spend time with you?

In other words, she may have very valid reasons for avoiding you. Reasons which she has asked you to join her in MC to discuss.


----------



## Nitro68 (Mar 3, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> Nitro...if your wife has asked you to go to MC with her and you refuse, why would you think she would want to spend time with you?
> 
> In other words, she may have very valid reasons for avoiding you. Reasons which she has asked you to join her in MC to discuss.


Hi Faithful... I am the one that beg her to read the replies to our marriage issues.. And i am the one that beg her to post the marriage issue she posted..And i am the one that found this forum and sign up for it..Before i posted this posting.. her words to me were..." i am not going to read any of the replies"


----------



## A Bit Much (Sep 14, 2011)

Nitro68 said:


> Hi Faithful... I am the one that beg her to read the replies to our marriage issues.. And i am the one that beg her to post the marriage issue she posted..And i am the one that found this forum and sign up for it..Before i posted this posting.. her words to me were..." i am not going to read any of the replies"


You may have done all of that, but you refuse counseling. Why? That's what she wants from you, cooperation in this.


----------



## Nitro68 (Mar 3, 2013)

A Bit Much said:


> You may have done all of that, but you refuse counseling. Why? That's what she wants from you, cooperation in this.


It was I that ask her to go marriage counseling.. I think you reading the wrong posting lol... She posted the one about my brother's birthday party... I always begging her lets go marriage counseling..


----------



## A Bit Much (Sep 14, 2011)

> Hi... We been having serious problems in our marriage, but my husband refuse to go marriage counseling with me. Why they refuse to go marriage counseling ? And how can i talk him into going with me ???
> thanks,
> Nitro


No, I read it right. This is the first sentence in that thread and the title is HUSBAND refuses marriage counseling.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...efuse-go-marriage-counseling.html#post1577448


----------



## Nitro68 (Mar 3, 2013)

A Bit Much said:


> No, I read it right. This is the first sentence in that thread and the title is HUSBAND refuses marriage counseling.
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...efuse-go-marriage-counseling.html#post1577448


awww I get it now.. yes i remember that.. My wife was sitting next to me while i was typing that. She wouldnt let me put WIFE.. I bit strange but I agree to do it that away. I never keep secrets from wife.. I show her every posting and replies i get on here..


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

She's there for financial support...just a roommate..and not a nice one. If she wanted to be left alone, I'd give her all the "alone" she could possibly stand. What is she adding to your life? I can sort of see putting up with a contentious heifer for a few years if you have small kids. You don't mention any. If she's not your partner in love and she's not your partner, financially, and she's not your child, your mother, or your physically disabled spouse, what is she and what obligation do you have to feed one who loathes, ridicules, and avoids you? The world is a big, wonderful, beautiful place. Kick her out into it.


----------



## Nitro68 (Mar 3, 2013)

unbelievable said:


> She's there for financial support...just a roommate..and not a nice one. If she wanted to be left alone, I'd give her all the "alone" she could possibly stand. What is she adding to your life? I can sort of see putting up with a contentious heifer for a few years if you have small kids. You don't mention any. If she's not your partner in love and she's not your partner, financially, and she's not your child, your mother, or your physically disabled spouse, what is she and what obligation do you have to feed one who loathes, ridicules, and avoids you? The world is a big, wonderful, beautiful place. Kick her out into it.


Thanks for your reply Unbelievable... Its not easy to let her go because i am still in love with her. I am praying and hoping she change.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

You love to be ridiculed, exploited, and ignored? We teach others how to treat us. If we tolerate disrespect, that's what we'll get. I don't think any woman can love a man she doesn't respect. I wasn't suggesting you let her go. I was suggesting you throw her out. The first action presumes she would want to leave and puts her in charge of that decision and your future. The second action puts you in charge of how you will be treated. About the same time her butt hit the curb she would start seeing the world in it's proper light.


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

Nitro68 said:


> I am praying and hoping she change.


Let us know how that works out for you. I think it was Edison that said, "Genius is one percent inspiration and ninety-nine percent praying and hoping."

Of course, I could have that quote wrong. 

For what it's worth, if you're really into women who berate you and ignore you, I'm sure you can easily find a hotter, younger woman who will happily berate and ignore you.

Good luck.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Why are you begging her to spend time with you? So she has that much more time to spend insulting you? What exactly are you in love with here? Familiar suffering?


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Hoping and praying are all well and fine but God expects us to do with what He's already given us. We are to live boldly and men are to assume leadership of the family. Begging was never a part of your instructions, especially begging from your wife. Love is patient and it's forgiving but it doesn't require pointlessly tolerating endless insult. You weren't created in the image of The Almighty to be a doormat.


----------



## MrK (Sep 2, 2010)

I did that for three years. I try to just give up, but it's hard to go to bed every night and have woman who's ignored me all day just turn her back to me. So occasionally I lose it and tell her how I feel. I know she won't change. The more I remove myself from her, the better I am. It's hard. She doesn't love me. I know that. I don't know why they don't just say it. We can work on it if we're both honest.

No advice for you. But I feel your pain and you're not alone.

I'm thinking of telling her I'm going on dating sites. See how she reacts. And it's not a bluff. I figure I haven't had a woman love me in 15 years or so. Kissed a woman who desired my kisses or been WANTED by someone in a long, long time. I need a woman to want me to ravage her. I only get one shot on this planet. I can't give up and it'll only get harder the older I get.


----------



## eyuop (Apr 7, 2013)

Your wife doesn't respect you. Why? Because you are begging. You are whining. You are not being the man in the relationship. She would rather clean the house than spend time with you because she sees the stuff you want to do not very exciting.

You need to step it up and be the man. Do the things that alpha males do. Take charge. Go to marriage counseling by yourself (tell her you are going without her, and they will have suggestions for you to get her to come in, too). Start imporoving yourself. Go to the gym and get fit and muscular. Find a way to make more money. Buy some nice clothes and go out to just walk around and flirt (harmlessly). Do not beg for anything (time with her, sex, etc.). Get a tattoo or buy some cool jewelry (like a nice watch, maybe a cool neclace or wrist band made of woven leather). Dress up a bit. Take up something like rock climbing or learn a martial art.

Hint: Your wife's favorite flower is not a pansy.


----------

